# Adeptus Custodes - Fan made



## Sundoza (May 27, 2011)

Hi all I started to build a Adeptus Custidan army a while back and collected 25 fan made metal models.

However I never got around to finishing it all

So! 

I am selling the models for my next project (Templars)

I have 25 Adeptus Custodes all metal and unpainted

5 have being assembled rest are still in packaging

Asking AU$480.00 (This price does NOT include postage)

Can do Direct or paypal, prefer paypal for security for me and you


----------



## Sundoza (May 27, 2011)

I have split this up and squads are available for purchase

Au$98.00 per 5 man squad 

I have these on my ebay auction

http://my.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....=MyeBaySummary&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK:MESUMX


----------

